# EN World & EN World Message Boards Statistics



## Roman (Mar 28, 2005)

I think it would be interesting to know some statistics about the popularity of EN World message boards and/or EN World in general: 

1) How many people are registered on EN World Message Boards? 
2) How many people have ever posted on EN World Message Boards? 
3) How many people have ever visited EN World Message Boards? 
4) How many people currently visit EN World Message Boards per unit time (say a week)? 
5) How many posts are there on EN World Message Boards? 
6) How many visits (including repeat visits) do the EN World Message Boards have in total? 
7) How many visits (including repeat visits) do the EN World Message Boards currently get per unit time (say a week)? 
8) How many people have ever visited EN World? 
9) How many people currently visit EN World per unit time (say a week)? 
10) How many visits (including repeat visits) does EN World have in total? 
11) How many visits (including repeat visits) does EN World currently get per unit time (say a week)? 

We can probably assume that unique IPs make reasonable approximations for the numbers of people in the above questions. 

Are these statistics available or is nobody keeping track? I gather that EN World is very popular - it would be interesting to see just how popular.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 28, 2005)

Here's some of the stats our stat tracker keeps.

Statistics began on:
22.03.2005, 07:31

Page hits since statistics began: 1,436,065

Number of unique visitors since statistics began: 174,087

Average visitors per day: 29,014

6,016 Links from 1,176 different Domains  

Search requests which were redirected to EN World - Morrus' D&D / d20 News & Reviews Site: 9925


And there's a lot more tracked out of curiousity.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 28, 2005)

Roman said:
			
		

> 1) How many people are registered on EN World Message Boards?
> ...
> 5) How many posts are there on EN World Message Boards?



This data is displayed on the main forum page:



> Threads: 116,078, Posts: 2,034,503, Members: 28,947


----------



## Roman (Mar 28, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Here's some of the stats our stat tracker keeps.
> 
> Statistics began on:
> 22.03.2005, 07:31
> ...




Very interesting - are such data available from the launch of EN World?


----------



## Roman (Mar 28, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> This data is displayed on the main forum page:




Impressive statistics (which I never noticed on the main forum, but found them now that you pointed out they are there) - I did expect more members, but I did not expect as many posts and threads!

As a matter of interest, the number of members has gone up to 28,948, since you posted. Addition of a member in just a few minutes is pretty good.   (Wow, about an hour has passed and it is up to 28,951 registered members.)


----------



## Morrus (Mar 28, 2005)

Roman said:
			
		

> Very interesting - are such data available from the launch of EN World?




Unfortuantely not - I delete the logs every week or two.  I like the "averages" to be current (and thus more accurate), and not be affected by traffic levels from years ago.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 28, 2005)

Roman said:
			
		

> As a matter of interest, the number of members has gone up to 28,948, since you posted. Addition of a member in just a few minutes is pretty good.  (Wow, about an hour has passed and it is up to 28,951 registered members.)




It gets faster and faster.  Right now, we're averaging between 30 and 50 new members a day.  Sometimes as high as 70.  This weekend has been very quiet, though, because of Easter, etc.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 28, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> It gets faster and faster.  Right now, we're averaging between 30 and 50 new members a day.  Sometimes as high as 70.  This weekend has been very quiet, though, because of Easter, etc.




I would be curious to know what the new users per a day was right before the server swap...  (Doubt we still have it on file but it would be a curious comparison to see how much a new fast server has helped us attract new members.)


----------



## Truth Seeker (Mar 28, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> This weekend has been very quiet, though, because of Easter, etc.




It was? Yesterday *Sunday*, the users online were like over 1200+ for the good part of the day and into the night.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 28, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> It was? Yesterday *Sunday*, the users online were like over 1200+ for the good part of the day and into the night.




Yeah, PbP was pretty speedy also...  (At least the games I was in where.)  So maybe everyone finished family time and came running back to ENworld?


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 28, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Unfortuantely not - I delete the logs every week or two.  I like the "averages" to be current (and thus more accurate), and not be affected by traffic levels from years ago.




It is usually possible to archive the logs off to a different location and point the web log analyzer at the archived logs to generate stats.  Useful for historical statistics.  Doesn't really help for past history since the old logs are gone.  On the other hand you may have absolutely no desire to see those older stats.    

Just wanted to throw that out there in case the interest in such historical data trends was there.


----------



## Roman (Mar 29, 2005)

True, I saw about 1000 users online on Sunday at a time when you would not expect EN World to be busy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, PbP was pretty speedy also...  (At least the games I was in where.)  So maybe everyone finished family time and came running back to ENworld?





Or those of us who got off work and then got on here....


----------



## Roman (Mar 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or those of us who got off work and then got on here....




This is off-topic, but I am just wondering - is Kendrik still updating his story hour on the WotC boards? I stopped following it after a year or so without any updates... but if it has restarted I would love to read it again. 

BTW: If you are looking for another excellent story hour to read I urge you to check out SepulchraveII's story hour on these very boards. It is even better than Kendik's one... though it too now has not been updated for many months (but there is lots of reading to do before you get to that point - after I discovered it two nights before my exam on China... well let's just say it was not conductive to the result of the exam - it is THAT GOOD).


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 30, 2005)

Roman said:
			
		

> This is off-topic, but I am just wondering - is Kendrik still updating his story hour on the WotC boards? I stopped following it after a year or so without any updates... but if it has restarted I would love to read it again.




Nope. Haven't seen anything since that little "spurt"... I guess his RL got in the way again....   And I'd love to read new updates myself.... It's hard to keep that up. I gave up with writing up stuff from one of my games due to falling behind and forgetting stuff. (I write notes, not tape-recording as there's alot of OOG stuff going on as well..)

And I should check that out...   

[/off topic] Now back to your regular topic at hand......


----------



## Roman (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks, back to the topic - we have now surpassed 29,000 members with current figures being 29,039.


----------



## Roman (Apr 4, 2005)

29,220 Registered Users now!


----------



## xmanii (Apr 4, 2005)

29,233 now


----------



## Roman (Apr 21, 2005)

29,880 

We will reach 30,000 in a few days!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

... Crothian has more posts than there are users on EN World?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Crothian has more posts than there are users on EN World?




Seems so!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Apr 21, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Seems so!




Nope, The Hand of Evil's minions surpasses that...


----------



## Roman (Apr 22, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Crothian has more posts than there are users on EN World?




I never thought of it that way but yes.


----------



## Roman (Apr 25, 2005)

We have now passed the 30,000 mark!   We are at 30,017 members.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Apr 25, 2005)

Roman said:
			
		

> We have now passed the 30,000 mark!  We are at 30,017 members.




You are mistaken, two-thirds of that number, are Croathins reflections...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> You are mistaken, two-thirds of that number, are Croathins reflections...




I've never had a second account here


----------



## Roman (Apr 26, 2005)

From the front page news today: 

It has been a while since I shared some site usage stats with you all, so I thought I'd look up the current figures for those interested. Since this time last month, there have been 891,360 users visiting EN World, racking up a total of 8,454,137 page views between them. On average 26,216 people visit the site each day. Traffic, therefore, is still increasing fairly rapidly!

As you can already see from the visible statistics, EN World just passed 30,000 registered members, and the average number of users online at any one time is currently at about 1,100. Users in the US comprise 78% of the total traffic, followed by the UK at about 5%, and then Canada and Australia at about 2% each. Germany, France and Italy comprise roughly 1% each, and the rest of the traffic is made up of a multitude of countries with less than 1% each.

The top referring websites in the last month (i.e. sites with links which send traffic to EN World) are Google (5,400 referrals), Merric's D&D Miniatures Info Page (about 3000 referrals in the last month), Exodus-Chats.org (about 2,700 referrals), RPGHost (1,200 referrals), and Succubus Art (about 1,000 referrals). On some of these I can't find the links generating the traffic, but I guess they must be there. Interestingly, though, only 9% of people come here via a link on another website - the rest either type the address into their web browser directly or use a bookmark.


----------



## Roman (Apr 27, 2005)

We have now reached 30,100 members.


----------



## Roman (May 4, 2005)

30,344 registered users


----------



## Roman (May 31, 2005)

EN World registered user population explodes to 31,308.


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 31, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I've never had a second account here




Really????


----------



## Ferret (Jun 8, 2005)

Even if he did the his post count wouldn't got up.

I mean: 31,575


----------



## Roman (Jun 16, 2005)

The count continues: 31,811


----------



## Roman (Jul 1, 2005)

The growth continues: 32,356


----------



## the Jester (Jul 7, 2005)

I wonder how many members there were at Eric's old site. 

Heck, I didn't register for a long time-  just read the front page.  When I finally started looking at the forums, it still took me a while before I stopped lurking and registered and started posting.  

Ah the old days, with Bugaboo and lots of Squirrel Nutkin and the Shadow of my Former Self.....


----------



## Morrus (Jul 7, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> I wonder how many members there were at Eric's old site.




About 5,000 at the end, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 7, 2005)

Current stats now have 29,730 people visiting per day on average.  Still increasing!  2,200,000 hits since the beginning of this month (6 days ago).


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 7, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Current stats now have 29,730 people visiting per day on average. Still increasing! 2,200,000 hits since the beginning of this month (6 days ago).




I read somewhere, that Neopets, if that is right, has a membership of *don't scream* 25.....million members.

 

Do you know many mods we would need for that?

*Faints*


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I've never had a second account here




Actually, you do.  Crothinan_PDF reviews or some such from the reviews board. Eventually I need to merge those in.


----------



## Roman (Jul 12, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> I read somewhere, that Neopets, if that is right, has a membership of *don't scream* 25.....million members.




 

Are you sure, though, that you read it in a credible source? 

Meanwhile... we are up to 32,712.


----------



## Mark (Jul 12, 2005)

Roman said:
			
		

> ... we are up to 32,712.




That's a LOT of registered users.


----------

